# PFDs



## stormer73 (May 19, 2008)

G'day

I am new to the sport and just about to buy my first Yak. I have been looking at PFD's and have found the Trek Ultra which looks pretty good. Anyone one know where you buy these in Brisbane. Also if anyone can suggest a better one please feel free to mention it. I must add I am not a small bloke so anyone with larger fitting sizes would be great.

Thanks

Nathan


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

peppertown at Virginia sells the Ultra Trek. I have one and they are great but best to shop around and find the best fit for comfort because you'll be wearing it an awful lot...sit down when you try them on too

cheers

Mick


----------



## stormer73 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, I will try and get up there soon. If anyone knows of a good place on the southside let me know, i live in Ipswich and work at Annerley. I had a quick look in Annaconda today has anyone used one of there brands.

Thanks

Nathan


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

How much are you looking to spend.

There are some great Hobies on the market witht he mirage drive but the closest would be the revolution which would fit you.

But it is 2,300 or something close.

If you want to spend that much they really are great although Im guessing you dont and want just a kayak with a paddle. So anything light and convinient would go well for a first kayak.

Welcome to the sport mate. Be careful its addictive


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Found this surfing the net, they look like a good PFD.








http://www.paddlerzone.co.nz/products/s ... ishing_pfd


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I just bought my first yak and first PFD - got the Ultra Trek. I love it, snug fit, lots of pockets, bright yellow. I would consider myself a large guy size wise, 6 foot tall, 90 kgs, 105 around the chest, and needed a size SL which is super large. I don't know what size you are but I didn't see any SSSL if that's the category you're in. Some websites are saying they only go up to SL, so they may not be big enough for you.

The one above from NZ also looks the goods storage, vis, high back etc. If I didn't need the storage, I would be getting a manually inflating PFD as also discribed above.

Cheers


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Try the Stoulquist as well. I love the storage pockets as I can go for a fish without bringing my full kit if I want to. If you always plan on having everthing in your crate, the inflatables would probably be more comfortable. Got mine from Ben at Wavemonkey (http://www.wavemonkey.com.au).


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Find the Stohlquist Fisherman PFD to be quite comfy,

Just be carefull with the pocket zips, Not sure why manufacturers dont include better quality zips on high end products.

PS - Ben and Wavemonkey are a pleasure to deal with ( End cash for comment here ).


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Nathan,

Probably a bit late for you..just saw the thread. If you're still looking for the Ultra Trek PFD on the south side of Brissy, you can buy it from Goodtime (29 Ipswich Rd at Wollongabba) for $129.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Just be carefull with the pocket zips, Not sure why manufacturers dont include better quality zips on high end products.


the stohlquist pfd that hobie sells as the highback one has YKK zips, probably the best zips manufactured.


----------

